# Shell unter Linux



## Shockwhore (24. April 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe erst seit ein paar Tagen Linux installiert ich möchte gerne über meine Shell ins Quakenet connecten aber habe bis jetzt noch kein Script gefunden das dieses auch unterstützt könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen ?



mfg

Shockwhore


----------



## JohannesR (24. April 2004)

Die Shell besitzt keine IRC-Funktionalität, wenn du allerdings einen Konsolen-IRC-Client suchst würde ich dir irssi. Scriptbar (Perl) und schnell, eine bereicherung!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (24. April 2004)

Und BitchX wollen wir nicht vergessen


----------



## BeaTBoxX (27. April 2004)

Neee lieber irssi 

Und am besten vorher nen screen aufmachen, sofern die Kiste dauernd läuft. Waer ja schade, wenn der Client disconnectet 

.oO( Oh.. ich uptimegeiles Stück  )


----------

